# Aktuelle Mausposition auslesen und ausgeben



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich initialisiere mit AWT ein JFrame auf dem ich zeichne. Nun möchte ich zusätzlich, dass - während man mit der Maus über das Fenster "fährt" - die aktuelle Cursorposition in dem Frame angezeigt wird (z.B. in einem JLabel?). Ich habe bereits zwei Tutorials ausprobiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine grobe Vorgehensweise für mich? Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
squirrel


----------



## André Uhres (1. Mai 2007)

```
package paint;
/*
 * ShowMousePositionDemo.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class ShowMousePositionDemo extends JFrame {
    private Malerei malerei;
    public ShowMousePositionDemo() {
        super("Show Mouseposition");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(400, 300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        malerei = new Malerei();
        add(malerei);
    }
    public static void main(final String args[]) {new ShowMousePositionDemo().setVisible(true);}
}
class Malerei extends JPanel{
    private int posX, posY;
    public Malerei(){
        addMouseMotionListener(new MouseMotionAdapter() {
            public void mouseMoved(final MouseEvent e) {
                posX = e.getX();
                posY = e.getY();
                repaint();
            }
        });
    }
    protected void paintComponent(final Graphics g) {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawString("Mouseposition: "+posX+", "+posY, 130, 260);
    }
}
```


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo André,

super, ich danke dir! Genau danach habe ich gesucht! Die Integration in mein Projekt hat sehr gut geklappt.

Viele Grüße,
squirrl


----------

